# ER patient & a consult by ortho



## gr8gal61 (May 24, 2009)

I'm new to the ED billing and need some clarification, please. A pt comes in ED with a dislocated finger. Ortho is called in for an attempt to relocate the finger......how is the E/M code billed? Or is it simply a consult code? or both with a modifier? Thanks for your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 25, 2009)

*Please clarify*

Please clarify  ... are you coding for the ED physician 
or for the Ortho doc 
or for both 
or for the hospital?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## MishCPC (May 27, 2009)

Is this for ED physician coding only?


----------

